

City living 'makes it harder to concentrate' - amirmc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-21506132

======
keithpeter
" _Concentration is improved when people's senses are aroused, says Dr
Linnell, but if this becomes excessive it seems to have the opposite effect
and reduces the ability to focus on a single task._ "

Something to be said for the suburbs!

